# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Mohon petunjuk design kolam ikan koi low budget.

## Jaenal

Permisi master semuanya, saya punya lhan kecil depan rumah ukuran 2,3m x 1m rencana pingin buat kolam ikan koi, ada masukan gak untuk designya atau sketsanya.. Trus agak bingung juga masalah pipa buat backwash atau tempat pembuangan airnya.. Kalau kolam dalam otomatis pipa pembuangan air buat backwash harus dalam juga. Kalau trlalu dalam itu dialirkan dimana kam secara kalau dalam berarti melebihi kedalaman saluran air depan rumah.. Mohon pencerahanya pada master dsini.. Maaf kata"nya berantakan bingung nyusun kata"nya semoga master disini paham maksud saya. Terima kasih

----------


## epoe

tanya aja di forum dan visit ke lapangan lah, om ada didaerah mana? 
epoe

----------

